# Amazon Challenges Netflix with $7.99 Prime Service



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Streaming is the new revenue stream that is for sure. I think amazon is on the right path for adding more revenue. If they get more content and are able to go to more devices, netflix will be in trouble.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Have had the service with my Prime account for years now. Bundled in with the free shipping it is an excellent service and one that we do actually use. Currently using Roku's - one in the great room and one in the HT. I do wish they would support XBOX 360 through Windows Media Center as we have not renewed our Gold membership and it would be nice to consolidate extenders.

I dropped Netflix when they decided to mess with the physical disk service more than a year ago now. I used to have a couple of discs on hand primarily for air travel and would rarely turn them around. The streaming service alone was just not worth it to me and I would have to say without Prime I doubt I would pay monthly for Amazon's catalog of titles either. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Streaming may be the future for the masses but for now if I am going to watch a big budget movie I want HD video *and* audio.


----------

